# Hong Kong street life, 1950s



## limr (Aug 10, 2014)

These are outstanding images, taken when the photographer, Ho Fan, was still a teenager: 

Street life: Hong Kong in the 1950s as seen through a teenage photographer's lens | South China Morning Post


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

> "......... The world advances in big steps. It's inevitable like a person going through life - ageing, illness and death," he said.
> 
> In a city where traditional photo printing has declined, Ho advised people never to dump their old film.
> 
> "There could be something you have missed, like somebody in the  background who is more interesting than those in the centre. Those are  like jokes of God. You can resurrect them," he said........



Wise man. Amazing photos!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2014)

Those are brilliant!


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 10, 2014)

Notice the black shadows.  No HDR for him.


----------



## cgw (Aug 11, 2014)

Fan Ho is really well-known. His "Hong Kong Yesterday" is a classic:

Hong Kong Yesterday - FAN HO

His work has huge sentimental value to anyone who knew this "lost" HK.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 11, 2014)

this was interesting to see


----------



## Civchic (Aug 11, 2014)

What an amazing eye he has, even as a youngster.  I see photos like these and am in awe (and a little bit of despair that I will ever take even ONE image that is as powerful).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 11, 2014)

Amazing work for a young person.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Aug 11, 2014)

WOW..Great captures. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 18, 2014)

His body of work is towering. Really inspiring and a joy to study and deconstruct.


----------

